# Retro MTV/VH1 Vids



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is for all of you that grew up with no internet, back when videos were our best entertainment on cable while getting baked after school etc...when MTV and VH1 still ruled with rockumentaries. Please feel free to add your favs.

Since it's raining here, and November:

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;pBZs_Py-1_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZs_Py-1_0[/video]



i miss my mtv


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;sxdmw4tJJ1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxdmw4tJJ1Y&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 9, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> [video=youtube;pBZs_Py-1_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZs_Py-1_0[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> i miss my mtv


This one goes waaaay back...mid-80's:

[video=youtube;2Y5WYqxCNGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y5WYqxCNGw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;yjJL9DGU7Gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjJL9DGU7Gg&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;nzY2Qcu5i2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzY2Qcu5i2A[/video]





Though I didn't have MTV. I had Much Music, which is like a shitty Canadian alternative.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;byEGjLU2egA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;ALC7kt6iUHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;I9mzFBsVOsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mzFBsVOsw[/video]


----------



## Biggus Dickus (Nov 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;ovf2sXZYBDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovf2sXZYBDs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great song, campy 80's vid though...

[video=youtube;bkysjcs5vFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;eyCEexG9xjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jimmy Page sliding with a beer bottle, and the big hair....so 80's

[video=youtube;YDjRFTIhxnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDjRFTIhxnA[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 17, 2011)

Dude...

[video=youtube;eFTLKWw542g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh yeah...

[video=youtube;N1tTN-b5KHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1tTN-b5KHg[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

^^
That used to be my jam when I was like 6 or 7.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;MCOrtJMQmVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;1OrNS2zbTZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OrNS2zbTZg[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 18, 2011)

Crack makes great music...

[video=youtube;5cDLZqe735k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cDLZqe735k[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 18, 2011)

And...these guys were fun for a minute...

[video=youtube;7xxgRUyzgs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

Remember this silly shit from them? Lol. I ain't a glamour boy, I'm fierce!

[video=youtube;e7FX6sAL0Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7FX6sAL0Zw&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## sonar (Nov 19, 2011)

Great stuff guys. I loved growing up in the 90's. I think in the (not to far) future they are going to look back to the music of the early/mid 90's as great era of music like they do the late 60's.

[youtube]mYUMPKFYd6g[/youtube]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;nDxNcaS-yck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDxNcaS-yck&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;OrrE5bCA5lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrrE5bCA5lg&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;CNAkbbKycCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 22, 2011)

My personal hero since '94, Bruce Dickinson!

[video=youtube;fWxzueuhVgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWxzueuhVgA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;E9VhD4SccSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;3TYWYDqr-TA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TYWYDqr-TA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;1a76FeV2-Dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a76FeV2-Dw[/video]


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 9, 2011)

Nothin' But a G Thang - love the kid dancing and that hot chick in the volleyball game

[video=youtube;_qkP8SvHvaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qkP8SvHvaU[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 9, 2011)

I am really surprised this one hasn't surfaced...

[video=youtube;ERTT_sv8sV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0[/video]


----------



## sonar (Jan 2, 2012)

Not the greatest video ever made, but one of my favorite songs.

[youtube]nCYbRmSlW-M[/youtube]


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 2, 2012)

sonar said:


> Not the greatest video ever made, but one of my favorite songs.
> 
> [youtube]nCYbRmSlW-M[/youtube]


Not the greatest...but def not the worst either! Great song and the video was kinda fun, tried to capture the Deadhead concert experience in 4 minutes 50 seconds....


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;eBShN8qT4lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Doesn't really qualify for the category, but there is no VH1/MTV vid nor any other "official one"...love the song:

[video=youtube;Ld1l4Ud7jp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld1l4Ud7jp8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

